# New to FF & looking for advice on monitoring / moving clinic



## LoopyLulu (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi everyone, this is my first forum post so I'm a bit nervous and not sure which section to post in but hope someone can help or share their thoughts. 

I've just had my 2nd failed ICSI / PGD cycle at Guys, and I wanted to know how and when other ladies are monitored during the stims phase?  Guys only scan from day 9 regardless of the patient. This time my left ovary wasn't responding well but by day 9 they said it was too late to alter the drug or dosage.  I've read about some clinics (which ones please?) scanning on day 5 and 7, and also doing blood tests throughout to check eostrogen levels but Guys don't do bloods either. They've only ever tested my AMH but that was a year ago at referral; no other hormone levels checked at all. 

Both short cycles sadly ended the same. No embryos made it past day 3, they all stopped developing at the cellular level so we didn't even get to the PGD biopsy stage.  First cycle in July (on Bemfola 150) I had 33 measurable follies (but only 14 big enough to check in EC apparently), 10 eggs, 6 fertilised.  And this time (on Gonal F 225), 13 follies, 9 eggs and 5 fertilised.  It's just devastating for it to end so suddenly each time.

I have doubts about our clinic mainly because of the lack of monitoring, but also DH has retrograde ejaculation and each cycle the nurses haven't followed the clinic's own simple protocol for checking the acidity levels of his sample. So despite being told egg quality is probably to blame, there's a fair chance it could be the sperm collection process. There have also been too many admin errors to count during both cycles. 

If the clinic is this inflexible and don't monitor like other clinics do, or even follow their own protocols, should I try to change clinics? We have 1 funded cycle left but can I even transfer NHS funding? 

Sorry for the long post. Thanks for any advice x


----------



## Juliasw11 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi there, good to see your post. I was also with Guys and now at Evewell. They do regular scans and blood test through out. I also did a cycle with ARGC ( blood test everyday) but it was too stressful for me. Guys is very relaxed in terms of monitoring....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoopyLulu (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi Julia, thanks so much for responding. Haha "Relaxed about monitoring" is a lovely positive way of putting it!  Scans and bloods everyday is probably too much (I can understand why that would stress you out) but I'm just so concerned Guys leaving the first scan until day 9 is too late to change anything if needed (as happened to us).  It's hard to stop the 'what if' thought patterns. Good to hear Evewell are more attentive though. I hope it goes well for you. X


----------



## babybird888 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all, about to move from Guys to Zitas or Evewell. Was your experience at the Evewell a good one?  thankyou


----------

